

Domestic drones are already reshaping U.S.crime-fighting - ajayjain
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/03/us-usa-drones-lawenforcement-idUSBRE92208W20130303

======
guwhoa
Didn't unmanned drones play a role in locating Chris Dorner in California? I'm
ok with incidences like this where drones are used to look for fugitives in
places that may be extremely inconvenient or dangerous for humans. Obviously
cheaper domestic drone options makes it easier for more police departments to
these resources, but will a low barrier to using these drones eventually lead
to overuse of drones?

I also found "FAA officials are required to open U.S. skies in 2015 to
widespread use of unmanned aircraft by public agencies and private industry."
quite interesting.

